# Know any places to camp near a TRAIN Ride attraction?



## Mary Smith

I am looking for places to travel to that has a passenger railway. Obviously I don't want a commuter train or anything like that but more along the lines of the Smokey Mtn Railroad in Bryson City, NC.

Anyone know of a good place?


----------



## JoeS

The south rim for the Grand Canyon I believe has a train stop at the campgrounds.


----------



## Mary Smith

I might have mislead you there, I don't actually want to ride the train to a camp, but rather drive there in my motorhome and then ride the train for entertainment.

The grand canyon does sound like a nice place to visit, thanks.


----------



## JoeS

Well I think from what other ppl have said is that the train takes you to the bottom of the canyon, Also now that Im thinking about it Williams Az has a train attraction also. If that is what your looking for.


----------



## Mary Smith

Thanks for the info, I'll have to Google that one.


----------



## bobrussell

check this one out:Big South Fork Scenic Railway
we road it when at The Big South Fork National Rec Area.


----------



## KamperKaren

*Mary - Train Ride Attraction*

Hi Mary, :10220:

Here is a link to a web page of information for fall color train rides. Plenty of camping, as well as the fall color's are amazing here in Michigan.

Search Results - Pure Michigan Travel


----------



## dogbone

I don't know if you want a children's train ride, but you can check out Thomas the Train. They have them all over the country. 
We go to Strasburg, Pa.Strasburg Rail Road - Lancaster County, Pennsylvania We stayed at Hersey Highmeadow Campground. Official Website for Hershey Highmeadow Campground - Located in Hershey, PA There are some closer Millbridge Campground in Ronks.

My friend works on the Adirondack Scenic Railway,NY. Adirondack Scenic Railroad | Utica | Thendara | Saranac Lake | Lake Placid | New York | Polar Express | Foliage. A lot of campgrounds in the area.

Welcome This is along the Delaware River. Camping in Jersey or Penn.

www.newhoperailroad.com/ Another one in Penn. New Hope.

I gave you some info. If you need more let us know. Bob


----------



## Mary Smith

@all- Wow, I didn't realize that there were so many. Thanks for all your suggestions, keep them coming if anyone knows of more. I'm bookmarking all of them.

@bob - mapped that one out last night, I can't wait to go. It appears there is a campground within just a few miles of it that is open until the end of November. Maybe we can fit that one in before Thanksgiving. - thanks

@dogbone- Thomas the Train was at the Bryson City, NC great smokey mtn railway when we were there earlier this year. It was a madhouse lol. My youngest is 10 so I think we are past that. I was just glad they were offering other excursions that day also. Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## JoeS

Wow, I grew up in Utica NY and I not advise anyone camping in that area since the city has gotten pretty run down over the years, as far as the adirondack that place is really cool outdoors.


----------



## crawford

*Jellystone campground TN*

Bringing my brother in law camping for the first time, He been on the sick side but since he move in my home seems to be getting better. He has never done anything like it, he is a big kid at heart 64 and love kids and handing out candy at Halloween Heck he even wants to dress up. Jellystone campground in Cosby TN One of the best for Halloween fun even for grown ups heck you even dress up you campers to join in on the fun and can be judged and win a prize. Best of all meet my grandkids and see them all dressed up really cool for sure. By the way HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO ALL.:10220::thumbup1:


----------



## dogbone

Steamtown National Historic Site (U.S. National Park Service) Here is another Mary. Steamtown in Scranton, Pa. It's part of the National Park System.
http://www.rvparkreviews.com/search.php I did a search and came up with these campgrounds within 25 mi of Scranton.


----------



## KamperKaren

*Still trying to git-outta-town*

I'm still stuck here at the ole homestead. (michigan) Waiting for my home to finish the short-sale.
Keep going to the TT and filling it up with stuff I can't live without?....:scratchhead:
I'm getting kinda worried about pulling my TT with my Minivan in rough weather.
Any stories to help me feel better??


----------



## Alex Brown

have you checked this one yet? https://www.visitnc.com/camping
Fairfax Towing


----------



## emmabrianmic

Grand Canyon Railway RV Park northern Arizona is the best desired place for you. If during your RV camping you have faced RV Roof leakage then Liquid Rubber Roof Coatings is the best choice for repairing RV Roof leaks instantly. Hope it will help all RV campers. Thanks


----------

